# Eating sticks, grass and sick everyday!



## lydiaful (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

Wilson is now 5 months old and for the last couple of weeks has been throwing up every morning at around 5am. The sick is a mixture of bile and sticks.
Wilson seems to be obsessed with finding and chewing little sticks, bits of wood and grass, which i know is normal, but to the point where this is all he does when let out in the garden? on his walks its easier to distract him as he is off his leash so runs around like a nutter!
I have tried to distract him when in the garden, and he plays with our other dog for a bit, but then he's back to looking round for bits of sticks to eat. He will on occasion 'leave', however he tends to run off and hide when you ask what he has got in his mouth!
Does anyone have any advice on how to stop this? Do i need a trip to the vets? I haven't been as yet as i guess the reason he is sick every morning is due to the crap he is eating?

All advice welcome!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

You should get one of the collars that have a remote and spray water mist. 

When pup chews on things off the ground give them a mist and say no.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All mates graze on grass 

sticks are for kids ;D

They consume to much trust me its coming back up :


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We had this problem as well and have re done our back yard because of it. Miles would eat our bark beds in the back and palm fronds. He was throwing up in the middle of the night. We now have pavers, artificial turf, avocado trees and raised plantar boxes. We have real grass for him in the front.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We will! We bought 3 year old trees so they should fruit this year. They have been much less messy than the palms were and less maintenance too bc we don't have to trim them. Less for miles to shred and eat. I have caught him eyeing up the avocado branches but hopefully regular corrections will keep him away for it.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Kevin,

Loved your suggestion of sweeping the garden for sticks etc -- what I do in the forest when we are out walking. I do tell him No and that works well, but he still finds some. i hope he grows out of it!

My 15month old is exactly the same as Wilson - eats grass like he is one of my horses and loves to chew sticks. When he chews/ eats too much stick - he sicks it up just as Rudy says. Grass doesn't seem to be a problem though.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Men both eat grass, sticks, probably even tiny stones...when they are bored. Keep him engaged or don't let him out. Or just risk the hazards. I do whatever my heart desires that day. Ha ha. "Sweeping" the yard for onjects isn't possible for us bec mine will dig up the dirt to find a buried stick!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Max loves grass, sticks, leaves... Mulch comes out from the other end


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie also enjoys snacking on stuff off the ground, but he's such a grown-up boy now... I just say to him, "Don't eat that!" and he looks up at me with an expression that says "Oh, okay" and then he stops. What a good boy!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Coincidently, we have been having the same problem, although only two nights. We went up to vermont this weekend for some hiking and our 6 month old, Berkeley, was chewing everything in site. That morning after around 5am, he vomited up a fair amount of sticks and some weird half moon shaped item (he also had a tick from the walk! but we caught that right after before it became engorged).

He vomited again early monday morning. He was chewing on a himalayan dog chew the night before and it was fractured so he ended up swallowing a big chunk, which was the only suspicious thing in his vomit. No food in either, which i thought was interesting.

Nothing this morning though. We called the Vet yesterday and he recommended mixing some rice into his kibble to settle his stomach. His bathroom patterns were fairly normal and he was eating and drinking so we didnt worry too much. He has been acting normal though so I think we are in the clear now since he didnt vomit this morning.

I'm not really sure the likelihood of sticks and bark causing a blockage, im sure even 1% is too big of chance to take. We try to get everything hard out of his mouth on walks now and never let him chew on sticks, hopefully they grow out of it!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

free professional advice removed by Author.


----------

